# Val Thorens apt. 50% OFF valid thru Jan 4 2014!



## SnowNadya (Dec 30, 2013)

Need to sell booking of double room apartment (4-5 persons) in the hotel Résidence Pierre & Vacances Le Machu Pichu for 4-5 people from 4 to 11 January 2014
400 EUR
If you are interested please contact me by e-mail: Zubareva.nadejda@gmail.com
Mobile: +7(903) 257 0962


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 31, 2013)

I take it for 0$.


----------

